# so have you hired anyone lately ?



## cda (Jan 21, 2015)

Heard at an interview from an inspector looking for a job:

''The candidate gave the reason for leaving the previous position as 'kicking someone's butt that really needed it.'

did not ask if it was another inspector or contactor!!!!

http://www.businessinsider.com.au/strangest-job-interview-mistakes-2015-1#the-candidate-gave-the-reason-for-leaving-the-previous-position-as-kicking-someones-butt-that-really-needed-it-5


----------



## steveray (Jan 21, 2015)

Hopefully I will be soon....Hiring.....Not kicking butt...


----------



## JBI (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm not in a position to hire/fire anyone, so looks like I'll stick to kicking butt. LOL


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Jan 21, 2015)

He's an inspector. I bet he had to hire it out  

Brent


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 21, 2015)

"Joey, you ever been in a Turkish prison before?"


----------



## steveray (Jan 21, 2015)

"Do you like gladiator movies?"


----------

